# المغناطيس



## م.مجدي عليان (27 أغسطس 2006)

[blink][glint]المغناطيس
سؤال محير جدا افحمتني به طفلة صغيرة
من اين نأتي بحجر المغناطيس؟؟
ارجو المساعدة.......
وشكرا.......[/[/glint]blink]


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (27 أغسطس 2006)

*لا احد يدري*

:59: 

:59: 

:59:


----------



## ramon (28 أغسطس 2006)

عفوا اخي هو خام الحديد الذي اقصده انك تقصد مكان استخراج خام الحديد مع ملاحظة ان الكتل الموجودة ليسة كلها ممغنطة .


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (28 أغسطس 2006)

تعريف المغناطيسحجر المغناطيس هو خام الحديد المغناطيس، وهو معدن واسع الانتشار في الطبيعة ومعروف منذ القدم ومكون أولي في الصخور النارية. وقد اهتم به علماء المسلمين وبينوا كثيرا من خواصه وأهمها جذبه لقطعة من الحديد إذا قربت منه، وخصص البيروني في كتابه: الجماهر في معرفة الجواهر فصلا عن المغناطيس، وأشار إلى الصفة المشتركة بين المغناطيس، والعنبر (الكهرباء) وهي جذبهما للأشياء، وبين أن المغناطيس يتفوق على العنبر في هذه الصفة، وأشار البيروني إلى أن أكثر خامات المغناطيس موجودة في بلاد الأناضول وكانت تصنع منها المسامير التي تستخدم في صناعة السفن في تلك البلاد، أما الصينيون فكانوا يصنعون سفنهم بضم وربط ألواح الأخشاب إلى بعضها بحبال من ألياف النباتات، ذلك أن هناك جبالا من حجر المغناطيس مغمورة في مياه بحر الصين كانت تنتزع مسامير الحديد من أجسام السفن فتتفكك وتغرق في الماء


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (30 أغسطس 2006)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## أهل الحديث (31 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم
ربما يفيدك هذا الكتاب :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showpost.php?p=212336&postcount=48

اللهم بلغنا رمضان


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (31 أغسطس 2006)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## FAHED M M (10 نوفمبر 2006)

المغناطيس​
حجر المغناطيس هو خام الحديد المغناطيس، ومكون أولي في الصخور النارية. وقد اهتم به علماء المسلمين وبينوا كثيرا من خواصه وأهمها جذبه لقطعة من الحديد إذا قربت منه، وخصص البيروني في كتابه: "الجماهر في معرفة الجواهر" فصلا عن المغناطيس، وأشار إلى الصفة المشتركة بين المغناطيس، و الكهرباء وهي جذبهما للأشياء، ، وأشار البيروني إلى أن أكثر خامات المغناطيس موجودة في بلاد الأناضول وكانت تصنع منها المسامير التي تستخدم في صناعة السفن في تلك البلاد
دور علماء المسلمين في اكتشاف خصائص المغناطيس:
وبين العلماء المسلمون أن حجر المغناطيس يجذب برادة الحديد حتى لو كان هناك فاصل بينهما، بل إنه يجذب إبرة الحديد إليه، وهذه الإبرة تجذب بدورها إبرة أخرى إذا قربت منها وهكذا حتى لترى إبر الحديد مرتبطة مع بعضها بقوة غير محسوسة. وبجانب القوة الجاذبة للمغناطيس فإن له قوة طاردة أيضا، فإذا وضع مغناطيس فوق ربوة يسكنها النمل، هجرها النمل على الفور. وقد ذكر العلماء المسلمون ومنهم القزويني و شيخ حطين بعض عوامل فقدان المغناطيس لقوته الجاذبة ويكون ذلك إذا دلك بقطعة من الثوم أو البصل، وعندما ينظف المغناطيس من رائحة الثوم أو البصل، ويغمر في دم ماعز وهو دافئ عادت إليه خاصيته. 
وبين العلماء المسلمون أن السكين أو السيف يكتسبان صفة المغناطيس إذا حُكا في حجر المغناطيس. ويحتفظ كل من السيف والسكين بخواصه المغناطيسية لفترة طويلة قد تصل إلى قرن من الزمان. ودرسوا الخواص المغناطيسية لحجر المغناطيس في الفراغ ومنهم الرازي الذي كتب رسالة بعنوان : علة جذب حجر المغناطيس للحديد ، وبين التيفاشي أن سبب انجذاب الحديد للمغناطيس هو اتحادهما في الجوهر (أي أن لهما تركيبا كيميائيا واحدا بلغة هذا العصر) . وتحدث العرب عن القوة الجاذبة وأوضحوا أن هناك علاقة بين بعض المعادن وبعضها الآخر فمثلا ذكر شيخ حطين في نخبة الدهر أن الذهب هو مغناطيس الزئبق. ولم يكن غريبا أن ينسج الإنسان في العصور القديمة بعض الأساطير حول حجر المغناطيس. 
وأشار البيروني إلى رواسب المغناطيس في شرقي أفغانستان وبين أن الأجزاء السطحية من تلك الرواسب ضعيفة المغناطيسية بالمقارنة مع الأجزاء الداخلية منها ، والسبب هو تعرض الأجزاء السطحية من تلك الرواسب للشمس.
استخدامات المغناطيس قديما:
واستخدم المغناطيس في الطب القديم لإزالة البلغم ومنع التشنج، وأشار الأطباء المسلمون إلى أنه إذا أمسك المريض حجر المغناطيس زالت التقلصات العضلية من أطرافه، وكانوا يستخدمون حجر المغناطيس في تخليص الجسم من قطع الحديد التي تدخل فيه بطريق الخطأ وذلك بإمرار المغناطيس فوق جسم المصاب، وذكروا أن حجر المغناطيس يسكن أوجاع المفاصل والنقرس إذا وضع فوق مواضع الألم.


----------



## اعصار المحيط (4 أغسطس 2009)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/images/smilies1/77.gifالسلام عليكم و رحمة الله 
هل يمكن ازلة الخاصية المغناطيسية للحديد
اي هل يمكن جعل الحديد لا يتمغنط
ارجو المساعدة


----------



## اعصار المحيط (4 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 
هل يمكن ازلة الخاصية المغناطيسية للحديد
اي هل يمكن جعل الحديد لا يتمغنط
ارجو المساعدة


----------



## ahmad.rezk (4 أغسطس 2009)

طبعا ممكن تزبل الخاصيه المغناطيسيه للحديد و ده بالطرق او التسخين حيث يتم تعديل ترتيب الجزيئات للمعدن. و طبعا ده باختصار شديد.
بالنسبه لحجر المغناطيس و هوه خام من خامات الحديد و اسمه الماجنيتيت (Magnetite) , و تركيبه الكيميائي (Fe3 O4) وعضو في مجموعة spilne group. , و صيغته ممكن تكتب ايضا بهذا الشكل FeO·Fe2O3
و يستخدم في صناعة المغناطيسات الدائمه.


----------



## اعصار المحيط (6 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على رسالتكم مع حبي و احترامي لكم لكن هناك سؤال آخر 
هل يوجد مادة إذاغمس بها الحديد تزول الخاصية المغناطيسية بدون عملية التسخين و ما هو تركيبها 
وشكرا


----------



## اعصار المحيط (6 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على رسالتكم مع حبي و احترامي لكم لكن هناك سؤال آخرهل يوجد مادة إذاغمس بها الحديد تزول الخاصية المغناطيسية بدون عملية التسخين و ما هو تركيبها 
ارجو ارسال رسالة بالجواب على بريدي الالكتروني
شكرا لكم


----------

